# Getting a Second Tivo Questions



## acomisp (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have a tivo series 2 with a 40gb hard drive.
I have also bought a spare mother board for the same model because I thought my tuner had burned out.

I am thinking about adding another tivo box down stairs but I thought I would get your input first.

is there away to use the spare motherboard I have? maybe build the other tivo I need for downstairs... ?


Is there away to use the tivo subscript I have for the tivo upstairs to update the tivo that would be down stairs?



Thanks for the input


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to add at very least a PSU and HDD, and rig up some sort of IR receiver, and get another network adapter. You are just as ahead getting a used TiVo, unless you want the joy of hacking odd bits together.

In any case, the second TiVo will need its own subscription, but you do get the benefit of a multi-unit discount price of $9.95/month or $99.95 for one year.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

You know, I'd love to see the looks on the faces of some of the guys at TiVo if they found out there was a TiVo operating out there somewhere that only seemed (to their servers) to be the real thing, and for the most part was a Frankenstein's monster.

I'd love to see some photos of such a contraption myself.


----------

